# 366 pedaços de céu



## fhff (9 Jul 2012 às 17:50)

Não sei se já alguém postou, mas achei muito interessante.
Vejam, por exemplo, a foto de 26 de Outubro. Interessante.

"366 pedaços de céu
O Expresso fotografou diariamente o céu de Lisboa entre 1 de julho de 2011 e 30 de junho de 2012. É outro olhar sobre a sua meteorologia"


http://expresso.sapo.pt/366-pedacos-de-ceu=f737374

Cumprimentos


----------



## Cenomaniano (9 Jul 2012 às 18:13)

Só foi pena não se lembrarem de fotografar sempre à mesma hora, no mesmo local. Assim é uma salganhada, mas sempre é melhor que nada!


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2012 às 17:27)

Tem algumas fotos bastante boas


----------

